

The New York Times Redesign - kmfrk
http://www.nytimes.com/redesign

======
mrjj
Im puzzled why top menu need it dublicate as side panel, activating throudh
top menu and looking like amateur greasemonkey plug-in. And oh, fonts, my eyes
burning.

